# Please check out www.matthewbirdsell.com



## matthew birdsell (Dec 1, 2005)

Please take a moment to check out my new website: www.matthewbirdsell.com. It's still in development as I had an 11/28 deadline on getting it live.

If you would like to know a little bit more about me click the Bio link on the homepage.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

